# Is The Philippines A Good Place To Live?



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, 

im planning to move here but i was looking for a relaxed country, meaning hot, sun, happy smiling people, beach, etc ... is this really that place? what kind of atmosphere does it have? 

im looking for some more info beyond house prices or jobs ... its about what makes someone love the place their living in. 

thank you !


----------



## tatianasilva (Jul 1, 2014)

so philippines ... never thought about it to be honest . 
do you think is has a mix of what i describe at first ? hows life and people there? if you dont mind such a broad question ! 

thanks to all


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You can pick any of the 7000+ islands and find a nice beach to chill on. Some just aren't as safe (extreme southern islands). It's usually pretty stark on anemities in the provinces and the speed of life is slow. Definitely no rush to do anything fast. 

It takes a while to get used to the slow pace and it can be as good or bad as you make it. A lot of how the locals treat you is based on how you treat them. You get what you give. You also have to fight the perception that just because you are a foreigner they think you are "rich". Rich is a subjective term and they do not understand what might be rich by there standards is poor by yours.

I find that the Philippines can be a great place to live. You just can't expect to have the amenities of your home country (conveniences and food products).


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

tatianasilva said:


> Hi,
> 
> im planning to move here but i was looking for a relaxed country, meaning hot, sun, happy smiling people, beach, etc ... is this really that place? what kind of atmosphere does it have?
> 
> ...


Sorry to be so vague, but it really depends on the town in which you settle. The area where I'm now living used to be a quite small town, but in the last few years it has turned into an unplanned overgrown village. There are some very nice areas here, but I recommend taking the time to drive, or have someone drive you through any area you are considering. If you see a lot of abandoned construction projects (unfinished hotels) then that is a pretty good sign that the area has gone down hill, and the local city government is likely very corrupt. I'm thinking to move to Talisay, and I've heard that there are some areas around Subic.


----------



## hoolabaloo (Jul 5, 2014)

What sort of industry are you looking to move into job wise?


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello! People here are generally nice and always happy. You just have to treat them right. As for the beaches there are number of options that you would have but the thing is most of the good hospitals with complete facilities would be located in Metro Manila. Usually life in areas outside the city is slow paced


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

tatianasilva said:


> Hi,
> 
> im planning to move here but i was looking for a relaxed country, meaning hot, sun, happy smiling people, beach, etc ... is this really that place? what kind of atmosphere does it have?
> 
> ...


There are so many positives and just as many negatives, If your serious I would take an extended vacation and check it out for yourself, it could - be-the spot you've been looking for a wake up call.


----------

